# Johnnny shows penis to 13 year old girl.



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes it is true. So whoever is whining poor johnny stop it. I felt bad for him because he had such a hard time here and tried to be a friend to him. I asked him a bunch of times to not send pics like that and he just did not get it. I carefully explained how and why my 13 year old daughter has access to my photo files. That I only have one area where I keep stuff locked. He thinks his penis is some great thing with a halo around it or some thing who knows but when a woman says look I don't want pics like that and some idiot still sends them for whatever reason even knowing a child will have access to them it is time to yank the pity rug out from under him don't you think? I did and so should you.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yes it is true. So whoever is whining poor johnny stop it. I felt bad for him because he had such a hard time here and tried to be a friend to him. I asked him a bunch of times to not send pics like that and he just did not get it. I carefully explained how and why my 13 year old daughter has access to my photo files. That I only have one area where I keep stuff locked. He thinks his penis is some great thing with a halo around it or some thing who knows but when a woman says look I don't want pics like that and some idiot still sends them for whatever reason even knowing a child will have access to them it is time to yank the pity rug out from under him don't you think? I did and so should you.



Yep, I'm with ya that's wrong, he's obviously fucked in the head.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Definately a sick som-biatch!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

well he put pics of his little prick all over the last forum he was on

if you look on one of the threads in here someone put up a link to the post where they were saying hes f'd in the head


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

oh and i forgot to add the last time he imed me we talked yada yada weather and who is picking on him *now* 5 minutes maybe 7 and then he says "well, i'm gonna finish up pumping ...." he was not talking about lifting weights. WTF if i was a guy in close enough proximity i'd have punched him in the head. i really think what Lucifer said was nothing compared to what the lowlife has coming. And Rob i think he just came back because he was confused what that Maximum Pump stuff was.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

ok he is wierd hes been pming me and trying to make it seem hes being picked on and being followed to forums and internet dating stuff by the same bloke called johnnny_, also hes asked my opinions on american football (im from uk) and saying that only reason he posted nacked pics of him self is cause 3 women asked him to so im guessing he knows everyone knows lol


----------



## V Player (Feb 27, 2005)

And he wonders why even I wont talk to him anymore......


He did _almost_ the same thing with my sister, except it was only about conversations, not pics. He got extrememly upset a couple of times because I didnt respond to his IMs and he went on one of his "I finaly see how it really is" rants of his. Except that it want me on my computer, it was my sister. He freaked her out something awful. So when I finaly got on and I confronted him he turned around and blamed her for it. Im still trying to come to terms with that one.


So I guess what Im saying is Im more than willing to bet he's going to find a way to blame you or your daughter for all this.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 27, 2005)

If Rob would step up and ban his ass it'd do us all a huge favor.


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm waiting for a scathing e-mail in a really big font...


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

People need to stop sending nudes, period.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Guess we now know who Brotha Bill is.


Can a Mod confirm this?


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Guess we now know who Brotha Bill is.




.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah johnnny you sent them to three other gilrs on forums and they started saying that your fucked in the head cause you also posted it all over the forums. rockgaser is just a nice perosn who enjoys to chat, dont think your self so lucky that she would want to meet with you and screw you, man get a life and stop posting your pics every where get the msg its small and no one wnats to see it


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> LOL, Im not Johnnny that was his response to me and then he wrote like he was writing it to you towards the end. He has already infested himself over there and he paid for a membership so he is now unbanned, lucky us! Im trying to drive him back over here




YOu already confirmed it.  You're first post was this....




			
				BrothaBill said:
			
		

> Johnnny I dont think is even real and was similar to an alter internet character someone told me about some time back, some people put alot of work into them.
> 
> Anyhow, clearly annoying in all aspects and pathetic if real, he made a splash this week on the other board and now with the help of the other Johnnnys he's banned along with him, so I personally am happy. He's all yours gentleman.
> Oh and he is not the most famous internet board character. Check out our Dirk Howat on that board and read the thread about him and his philosophies, youll crack up.



So you either ARE him or you knew him and said he wasn't real?


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Can a Mod confirm this?




.


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

,


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> RIght, awhile back I know a few guys that make alters like they are real characters with a lot of work put into them and this was a awhile back I add. Well there was an alter character with rich character development with nearly all the psychological traits of johnnny and I had just brought that up to someone when talking about the recent alters that hit our board. Then Johnnny comes on the scene like it just a coupla days and I thought it was one of those guys cracking a joke, but obviously I found out that it wasnt b/c he has a history longer than a week.


man this is a forum for people seeking and giving advise on bodybuilding and general fitness, why the hell do people go to this much trouble to prove they have no life, forums are not ment to be this complicated


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> man this is a forum for people seeking and giving advise on bodybuilding and general fitness, why the hell do people go to this much trouble to prove they have no life, forums are not ment to be this complicated





This is the open forum.  It consists of 0% body building chat.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> This is the open forum. It consists of 0% body building chat.


lol but you get my drift, its here for people to chat and get advise on bodybuilding not for wierd invented character by complete sad geeks who get a kick and some sort of thrill form tormenting and anoying people


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> lol but you get my drift, its here for people to chat and get advise on bodybuilding not for wierd invented character by complete sad geeks who get a kick and some sort of thrill form tormenting and anoying people




i'm not sure about the UK, but the US is full of LOSER's and SAD individuals.  When ever you gather peole up in one place, some are bound to stick out.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> LOL, Im not Johnnny that was his response to me and then he wrote like he was writing it to you towards the end. He has already infested himself over there and he paid for a membership so he is now unbanned, lucky us! Im trying to drive him back over here


 well read my old posts if i had liked johnnny the whole forum would know it i'm not very secretive. i have liked a few guys from here and johnnny was not one of them. and it seems odd that if you aren't him and know what he is like you would post something like that about a woman he has been harrassing. actually just read my new posts you'll see how hush hush i am.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

RG is NOT secretive


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> i'm not sure about the UK, but the US is full of LOSER's and SAD individuals. When ever you gather peole up in one place, some are bound to stick out.


yes how very true

and well said rockgazer, why bother posting about someone you dont know and for someone you dont like


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Guess we now know who Brotha Bill is.



Brotha bill is real, he is from elite fitness.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> yes how very true
> 
> and well said rockgazer, why bother posting about someone you dont know and for someone you dont like


Because all Johnny does at the Brotha's forum is talk about us all day.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

why am i not surprised


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

And johnnny i never asked to see pics of you except normal ones and you did send your penis pics after i asked you to stop. women are not just being shy or coy when they say no. you know perfectly well the final straw was the finish up pumping trick, sorry you can't handle being ignored but a lot of times it was Tess on the pc. if it had been her sitting here that day i'd be looking for you to cut your balls off and feed them to you.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if it had been her sitting here that day i'd be looking for you to cut your balls off and feed them to you.


 

You'd better watch out, RG - some people like it rough.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 27, 2005)

ooo nice feed him his own balls, couldtn be anymore blunt i dont think


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, I was trying to warn some of the people over there about this guy for various reasons, especially after he sent penis pics to a gf of mine. The mods are locking his threads now immediately I think b/c of this penis story I posted over there. Sorry for the confusion and all. Im not trying to start anything over here just what he is saying about it, prolly a mistake to do that, but since Im registered I might pop back by to see whats happening on other matters. Im through with this Johnnny for now.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was trying to warn some of the people over there about this guy for various reasons, especially after he sent penis pics to a gf of mine. The mods are locking his threads now immediately I think b/c of this penis story I posted over there. Sorry for the confusion and all. Im not trying to start anything over here just what he is saying about it, prolly a mistake to do that, but since Im registered I might pop back by to see whats happening on other matters. Im through with this Johnnny for now.




WHy was his gallery full of penis pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was trying to warn some of the people over there about this guy for various reasons, especially after he sent penis pics to a gf of mine. The mods are locking his threads now immediately I think b/c of this penis story I posted over there. Sorry for the confusion and all. Im not trying to start anything over here just what he is saying about it, prolly a mistake to do that, but since Im registered I might pop back by to see whats happening on other matters. Im through with this Johnnny for now.



I understand what your intentions are about, I reconize you and you seem ok. 
Johnnny has had about 15 threads locked already.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you BrothaBill.


----------



## BrothaBill (Feb 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Thank you BrothaBill.




No probs doll, can I send you my penis pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> No probs doll, can I send you my penis pics?


----------



## Shae (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


He was joking, he's also a clown.


----------



## Shae (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry, I was just waking up from a road trip back home from Surprise Arizona.  A bit much happened here while I was gone.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yes it is true. So whoever is whining poor johnny stop it. I felt bad for him because he had such a hard time here and tried to be a friend to him. I asked him a bunch of times to not send pics like that and he just did not get it. I carefully explained how and why my 13 year old daughter has access to my photo files. That I only have one area where I keep stuff locked. He thinks his penis is some great thing with a halo around it or some thing who knows but when a woman says look I don't want pics like that and some idiot still sends them for whatever reason even knowing a child will have access to them it is time to yank the pity rug out from under him don't you think? I did and so should you.



Don't worry.
Jjjohny is no longer with us.






$50, please


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was just waking up from a road trip back home from Surprise Arizona.  A bit much happened here while I was gone.



Yes. Today we found out RG was Lucifer and Min0 is not Max and Rob is really Luke and worst of all your really Johnnnny.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Don't worry.
> Jjjohny is no longer with us.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes. Today we found out RG was Lucifer and Min0 is not Max and Rob is really Luke and worst of all your really Johnnnny.



min0 lee welcome to IM!  












































_
Buy My Products_


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

BrothaBill said:
			
		

> No probs doll, can I send you my penis pics?


 see a gentleman asks first  and no thank you i have a boyfriend,


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> min0 lee welcome to IM!
> 
> _
> Buy My Products_



I Willlll...............


----------



## Mr.Smithers (Feb 27, 2005)

You are a liar I'm told. You asked many times for pic's of his c^ck. You asked him to get a web cam so you could have internet sex with him and watch him jerk off. You even asked him to come and stay with you for weekends on top of asking him to move in with you. He said you would most likely deny this. But it's true. First Pitboss, then Johnnny, then Luke, now Vanity and the boyfriend who was living with you. He also told me how you had internet sex with many guys on the internet using webcams and watched these men jerk off until odd hours in the morning and you made him promise not to tell anyone on ironmagazine as you didn't want them to think badly of you. You continued to ask for pic's of his c^ck. You wanted sites that he had been on that included pumping so you could see other men. Yes you did tell him not to send any more pic's of his c^ck because you did not want your childeren to see them. And he told me that he did stop sending pic's at that moment.

So all I have to say is stop f^*king lying your a$$ off to make him look bad.
He also said you are the type of person who cares what other people think which is why you're doing this and why you agreed with everyone else the last time. You don't want people to think badly of you for siding with Johnnny.

Apparently there were a few other people who told him about this but he said he did not want to believe it because he thought you were a nice person.
But the truth is you are a liar and you are just out to make yourself look better and get a laugh out of it. Johnnny is not a pedophile. He also told me that you let your 13yr old daughter date and kiss twenty year old boys. Maybe you should stop having internet sex and lying.  Because as soon as you told Johnnny not to send any more pic's he did stop sending them. But you bugged him to get a web cam because you thought it would be better so your kids wouldn't find any pic's and you could watch him j#rk off just like you do to other men. That's it that's all.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

johnnny are you a retard who in the world would defend you with such anger? the anger alone proves it is you. and my daughter has never dated anyone.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr. Smithers, aka Jonyyy.

I KILLED YOU, YOU FUCK! 

At least you learned NOT to type the retarded way you used to, ya know, where you'd skip a line after every sentence or two.

Kinda like what i'm doing now, ya know, you fuckin' dipshit.

You must've made a deal with teh devil so you could never die, huh?
(Let's keep that between you and me, cuz there's PLENTY of people who will pay $50 to have you killed. It's a win-win situation. You keep coming back, i keep killing you and collecting $. I'm getting rich for doing something i enjoy doing, killing you)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2005)

Johnny's the man!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

he's like micheal myers


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

Johnnny is like a bad case of herpes.


----------



## V Player (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr. Smithers is johnny. He PMd me telling me he is starting over fresh. 






Interesting how he picked the name of a gay character as his new ID.....


----------



## Mr.Smithers (Feb 27, 2005)

Stop lying rockgazer69 you wanted the c^ck pic's and when you said that you didn't want any more because of your kids no more pic's were sent.
You wanted Johnnny to come and see you and you asked him to move in with you and work together. You have internet sex with many guys online until 4am and you sleep all day. Stop lying for once. You are just pathetic to make yourself look good and divert attention away from yourself. People just look at how many different guys she's had in her signature pic's. PitBoss, Luke, now Vanity and many more guys who are not on the forum. You like watching men j*rk off with a web cam.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> he's like micheal myers



DAMN! Do i hafta refund $50?

Jonyyy, I'ma kill you once and for all, you stubborn fuck


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Mr. Smithers is johnny. He PMd me telling me he is starting over fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## V Player (Feb 27, 2005)

Johnny....Mrs. Smithers.... 



*STOP PMing ME!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Smithers (Feb 27, 2005)

V Player 

Maybe I'd stop PMing you if you'd just reply to them. Did that ever cross your mind?


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr.Smithers said:
			
		

> V Player
> 
> Maybe I'd stop PMing you if you'd just reply to them. Did that ever cross your mind?


If you block Johnnny and Mr Smithers, can he/they still PM you?





As I said - youre like a bad case of herpes.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

That's not Johnnny, it's is someone who knows him well but it can't be him.
When Johnny talks he sounds like Will Ferrel from the movie Elf.
This guy sounds like a fast talker.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr.Smithers said:
			
		

> V Player
> 
> Maybe I'd stop PMing you if you'd just reply to them. Did that ever cross your mind?



jjjone,

you are WORSE than herpes.

WHAT DO YOU EXPECT? DO YOU HONESTLY EXPECT SOMEONE (Vplayer) to answer you? GREAT LOGIC, let me tell ya!

I'm gonna go to the bank tommorow. I"m gonna ask the teller for $1,000. She's going to ask me to stop asking her for $1,000. I'm going to tell her i won't stop asking her for $1,000 until she gives it to me.

Joni- GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

my reply to favorite porn stars in the sex health section a long while ago. which promted johnnny to think i needed to see his maimed fish belly looking barf log.



			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> im guys on webcam....


 i only ever saw one but obviously it was no big secret and surely not something i begged johnnny to keep secret. johnnny you sent the pics without asking first and your penis _is_ reallllly ugly. but look on the bright side, it matches your personality perfectly.


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr.Smithers said:
			
		

> V Player
> 
> Maybe I'd stop PMing you if you'd just reply to them. Did that ever cross your mind?


...


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 27, 2005)

Im going to hell for posting that


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Im going to hell for posting that



I'll join ya for laughing at it


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll be coming along for laughing at that...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2005)

Reminds me of a joke in *VERY* bad taste...


----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

This is starting to look like an episode of Jerry Springer.  

Rob, you want to join in and give your "Final Thought?"


----------



## Mr.Smithers (Feb 27, 2005)

rockgazer69

just stop lying. you said at one point send as many c*ck pic's as possible up until you asked Johnnny to stop sending them and he did stop sending them at this point. And anyone here who wants to have internet sex with rockgazer69 using webcams, just butter her up a bit and I guarantee you will be chatting with her on instant messaging at 12am until the wee hours of the morning. But just make sure she gets a web cam. And make sure you don't have work or school as you will be up until 2 or 3am chatting with her and having internet sex because you will be tired the next day as all she does many days for the whole day is sleep. Johnnny would try to reach her at 2pm while at work and she'd still be sleeping. She asked Johnnny to move in with her and work with her and come over on weekends. It's the truth and she will deny it. But I guarantee guys, let this little thing blow over and in a month or 2, you'll be able to get close to her and you will see what I'm talking about unless she becomes a sister for the church over night. If you don't believe me ask PitBoss about her if he's still around.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

What's your agenda? Trying to get Johnny banned like they did at the other site. 
If your on his side your making it worse on him.


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr. Smithers, I can see you arent getting through. Just get it over with, and shoot her..

Here, use my gun. In fact, I insist!


----------



## Mr.Smithers (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't want to hurt anyone but to say lies about someone being a pedophile is just sick


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 27, 2005)

... 
lol, ok I was hoping for a more humorous response.


...Look in the breach, lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

omg you are a sad disturbed individual or bunch of them. if i was into cyber i'm pretty sure Luke and or Vanity would know it... duh hello any lights on? and do you even wonder if i was me petending to be tess telling you i was asleep cuz i just could not take the whining? n btw... months ago i pmed other members parts of our yahoo coversations where you would not accept that i did not want your pics so i have witnesses since like october i think that know i tried to make you understand that no means no.  probably how they got your yahoo id. it was an accident sorry.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2005)

Was Johnny Banned? This  Mr. Smithers keeps PM'ing me saying that Johnnny can't get in IM because he was banned.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr.Smithers said:
			
		

> I don't want to hurt anyone but to say lies about someone being a pedophile is just sick


 i never said you were a pedophile i simply stated the truth n come up w polygraph money as easy as you did for buying your welcome at elite and i'll prove it. i told you tess might see them and you still sent the fucking things. seems to me that could maybe be a crime. in the very least it's something worth me never giving your sick sorry ass another chance to turn a new leaf.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Mr. Smithers, I can see you arent getting through. Just get it over with, and shoot her..
> 
> Here, use my gun. In fact, I insist!


 
 do it, do it.....


----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

Come on, Mr. Smithers, don't let this thread die...this is entertaining.  A fiesty woman + a guy that doesn't know when to shut up = grab the popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Johnnny nobody here knows you in real life, so how about just dropping it and MOVING ON instead of lying about your identity when you have such a problem with other people being so called liars? Just get over it, MOVE ON, enjoy real life OFF the computer.


----------

